# fun with fresco harmony



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Got stuck at home today due to rain- was supposed to be painting outside- and decided to redo our range hood.









First coat was Persian Berry. Second coat was Mariana Mocha with metallic gold swirl. My first attempt at a swirl with fresco harmony. Think it turned out pretty good.








The back turned out pretty good too.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Was the hood wood?


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

moore said:


> Was the hood wood?


Nope, drywall. Built it several years ago and just painted it. Time for a change.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mld said:


> Nope, drywall. Built it several years ago and just painted it. Time for a change.


Looks sweet ! :thumbup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

wicked cool...nice work:thumbsup:


----------



## desertmud (May 20, 2012)

What did you think of the color combination? Looks great and I'm sure it looks better in person.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Color combo was actually quite nice. Wouldn't have thought to put those two together other than I had them both mixed up and at home. The gold metallic isn't the same as much uses either but I had it so used it. And, yes it definitely looks better in person. My phone doesn't take the best pictures.
This is after my wife got ahold of it....


----------



## desertmud (May 20, 2012)

Was looking at a modern masters metallic color called Steel Grey. Thought it might look good with Sterlng Slate as a swirl. Don't think I've seen Nick use a swirl on S.Slate. 
Still waiting to do my first official job for a customer. Have offered it to 4 -5 customers and seems like 2 of them will give me the opportunity. I have a feeling that once I get the first one under my belt, the rest will fall in place!


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

I feel ya. Practically had a huge multi million dollar build sold on doing the FH and they decided to do Venetian plaster at the last second.


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

desertmud said:


> Was looking at a modern masters metallic color called Steel Grey. Thought it might look good with Sterlng Slate as a swirl. Don't think I've seen Nick use a swirl on S.Slate.
> Still waiting to do my first official job for a customer. Have offered it to 4 -5 customers and seems like 2 of them will give me the opportunity. I have a feeling that once I get the first one under my belt, the rest will fall in place!


We've used several different metallic combinations. Haven't tried silver w Sterling slate yet but sounds like a good combo. They're all a mystery till you make the sample. However I tend to show potential clients a very simple pallet. People will get turned off by bold colors. I try to let the client tell me what they want. 
@ the finisher - I had a job this week fall through and one next week fall through as well. It takes time to build. Looking at another one next week though and training a general contractor tomorrow. I just keep moving forward. If you're putting the energy out there, it'll come.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm going to try and push it more to some of our builders. I think it has a market here but the approach has to be different. I like that the FH has that pastel look to it with the lighter/brighter colors as that is popular here being so close to the ocean.


----------



## desertmud (May 20, 2012)

Nick,

You are right regarding the energy you put into something, will always come back. It's also all about the numbers. I do a lot of small drywall repairs along with the bigger remodel jobs, so I meet about 8-10 homeowners a month and figure if 10% of them decide to take me up on some FH and each one of them has a curious neighbor, then eventually those jobs will start t multiply. I feel like a salesman every time I take the samples out of my truck and show them to customers but I'm counting on it to pay off!


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

desertmud said:


> Nick,
> 
> You are right regarding the energy you put into something, will always come back. It's also all about the numbers. I do a lot of small drywall repairs along with the bigger remodel jobs, so I meet about 8-10 homeowners a month and figure if 10% of them decide to take me up on some FH and each one of them has a curious neighbor, then eventually those jobs will start t multiply. I feel like a salesman every time I take the samples out of my truck and show them to customers but I'm counting on it to pay off!


Even in a remodel situation they're going to have to match the texture and paint. You're just offering them an alternative. Great feedback!


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

And when you figure out the cost, most of the time FH is no more expensive and you make more money.


----------

